# Good Camera Backpack for 5D Mark 2 &...



## canon23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I know this is not the forum dedicated for this type of post (sorry), but I figured this is the forum with the most visits and posts, thus I'll likely get the most feed backs. I'd like to know what's a good camera backpack you would recommend for light/semi-light travel (mostly walking around the city, & vacations) to fit these gears:

1) Canon 5D Mark II w/grip
2) 70-200 f/2.8 II
3) 24-105 f/4
4) 35 f/1.4 
5) Speedlite 430EX II
6) spare batteries

Thanks again!

6) battery charger


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a LowePro Fastpack 250.

Space for 7D(gripped), 70-200 f2.8, Tokina f2.8 UWA and Sigma f2.8 standard zoom, plus filters, flash, laptop etc.

In upper and lower compartments with dividers in lower compartment and laptop space accross back.

Sounds like it would be about right for your volume of gear.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW, http://products.lowepro.com/product/Flipside-400%20AW,2116.htm, that will fit your equipment. Due to its flipside design (that works great), it have you equipment protected against pickpockets’ and you do not need to lay the backpack down on the ground. Or if you put it on the ground the straps won’t be dirty. Also, if you carry I tripod you can easily open the backpack without removing the tripod first. The backpack is comfortable to carry, even with a heavy load.


----------



## Chopper (Aug 17, 2012)

+1 .... what nicke said


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2012)

+1 on the Flipside design. But...I think the Flipside 400 AW might be a bit big - personally, I can fit a gripped body, white zoom (70-200 II, 100-400, 28-300), 4-5 black lenses, a 430 flash, etc. I also have a Flipside 300 for smaller loads - last trip with that, I took a gripped 5DII, 28-300L (same size as 70-200/2.8 ), 135L (same size as 24-105), 35L, and 430EX II - pretty much equivalent to your list.


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2012)

nicke said:


> I have the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW, http://products.lowepro.com/product/Flipside-400%20AW,2116.htm, that will fit your equipment. Due to its flipside design (that works great), it have you equipment protected against pickpockets’ and you do not need to lay the backpack down on the ground. Or if you put it on the ground the straps won’t be dirty. Also, if you carry I tripod you can easily open the backpack without removing the tripod first. The backpack is comfortable to carry, even with a heavy load.



Good choice, only the airflow on the back should be improved.


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you have to carry other equipment too? (food, clothes)? Think mof that.

Alternatively:
Tamrac Evolution 9, Vanguard Pampas 57, Vanguard Slingpack Uprise 43, Vanguard Adaptor 48
Lowepro Fastpack 350,

Look at Click elite (e.g. Kenti) and F-Stop gear too. They are more expensive, but well built.

Try to get an backpack with an side release of the camera. (look postings above)


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 20, 2012)

I carry almost exactly that equipment in my ThinkTank Streetwalker Pro. http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-pro-backpack.aspx

There's enough room in there that you can squeeze in an extra strobe or two if you need it. It's my favorite backpack style bag so far (and I've tried a lot).


----------



## epb729 (Aug 20, 2012)

I currently have a KATA 3in1 33 with two camera bodies with grips(7D and 60D) 70-200 2.8 IS, 28-135, 35mm, 430 EX II, extra batteries, chargers, filters and a bunch more. It also accommodates my 15.6" Toshiba laptop. I couldn't be happier with it, can be configured multiple ways!


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 22, 2012)

Canon23, I have been using the Flipside 400AW for about three years for essentially the same gear you're using. I've recently decided, though, that I'm waisting space with it and can't really carry enough non-photo stuff in it when I fly. I've recently been looking at the F-Stop Guru and would recommend you take a look as well. Not to hijack the post, but can anyone recommend the Guru?


----------



## Photo Gazelle (Aug 22, 2012)

+1 for the Think Tank Streetwalker Pro.
I am building towards a similar collection of items as you and it fits the bill perfectly.
I researched a lot of backpacks both online and in person and the Think Tank products stood out from the rest... Build quality is top notch and designed to last.
If you need to carry a laptop as well, check out the Streetwalker Hardrive model:

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-harddrive-backpack.aspx


----------



## Seanlucky (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm really enjoying my Tenba Messenger Daypack:

http://www.tenba.com/Products/Messenger-Photo-Laptop-Daypack-Black.aspx

You could fit the camera and lenses in the main compartment, put your batteries, chargers, and memory cards in the side pocket(s), and your charger in the upper compartment while still leaving some room for a sweater and a water bottle.

I find this backpack really comfortable, and it's not the most obvious camera bag which is something I'm fond of. Really good worksmanship, I've found Tenba products to be of very good quality. If you're a tripod user, this may not be the bag for you as it doesn't really have anything for that.

It doesn't mention it anywhere, but you can completely remove the large waist strap. I did that because I find it really annoying, but if you're doing some real hiking, then it's a nice thing to have.


----------



## rmblack (Aug 22, 2012)

Loka or Satori from f-stop. I own the Loka


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 22, 2012)

I highly recommend f-stop Kenti. It will easily hold the gear you mentioned and it's not as bulky as other packs. You may need to reconfigure the pads slightly to get the 5D2 w/grip in there comfortably. I can put my 5D3, 70-200II, 28-70, 16-35, 100 2.8 in there easily. I'll put the 50 1.4 and 550EX in the upper pocket. Very well built and good looking.


----------



## canon23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All, thanks for all your helpful responses...I actually just made a purpose last week...before most of your recommendations. I wished I saw/read some of ur posts (especially w/the f-stop backpacks) before I went with the Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L AW Camera Backpack. I just got it today and haven't used it yet. I did put my gears in there:

1) griped 5D mark II w/the 70-200 2.8 attached
2) 24-105
3) 50 1.8 II
4) speedlite 430EX
5) space for one more lens
6) batteries
7) battery charger
8) tripod on the side

Although I wished it would have a few more small pockets in there for small personal items, I think I'll enjoy this backpack...for now. I'll probably look for another bigger one in a year. Thanks again everyone!!!


----------

